

Show HN: Spayce – A Raw and Real-Time View of What's Happening Nearby - crgt
http://spayce.me

======
evanfny
It certainly seems like a great way to plug into the "collective memories" of
people and get a sense of their experience of a place, which could inform our
own. Cool alternative to text reviews...sort of a vine like twist.

------
bjfriedm
This is a great idea, even better execution. I think they have messaging and
strategy right, brand, design, etc. Seems like they have a chance in a very
difficult space, so if they solve the problem, I can see this being hugely
valuable and have exponential growth. The college space is really great to
introduce this with because it's just such a dense geographic area and people
are so connected to each other within the region.

Astroman rocks.

~~~
crgt
Thanks for the kind words! It is indeed a tough market to crack. Doing our
best. Thanks again for the support.

------
crgt
Would love to hear any feedback from the community..

------
_danagross_
Love this App

